# Outty 1000 or 800XMR?



## tacoma_2002

After the holidays looks like I'll be purchasing one or the other.

I've already asked a few buds about it, and I'm leaning toward the 1000. Just curious to see what you guys think. Pro's/Con's? The only reason I'd be getting the XMR is for the fact that it's already decked out and ready to roll...tires, wheels, rad relocate, etc etc. I can get the 1000 for about 500 less than the XMR, so pricing isn't that much different.

Will they be putting the 1000 in the XMR anytime soon?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

in my group theres a guy with a 2012 XMR and a guy with a 2011 Outty 800. If you like to play and have fun, DONT get the XMR!, the snorkels are only about 3 inches higher than stock, (it was just put on there to mark up the price) plus with the length of the quad its very hard to enjoy. and as far as speed and power, the outty 800 will dominate over the XMR in everything. Both quads are running 30' tires.


----------



## brute574

XMR is geared down to turn the 30" and TQ, no top Speed. I have rode both and would go with the 1000 anyday


----------



## Polaris425

1000 :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

Looks like you are getting the 1000...lol


----------



## fstang24

Your going to love that 1000cc motor that thing just keeps pulling and pulling away..ask me how i know.....:rockn:


----------



## JPs300

Tough decision. One big plus to the XMR - it's nice to have a full drivetrain warranty even with the bike on 30" backs. The bigger motor obviously has more potential, but unless you're racing I doubt the power difference will really mean much. 

IMO - I'd much rather have the max chassis than the standard/shorter frame. Much more control and you can stay on the throttle harder = winning in the pits.


----------



## greenkitty7

what ticks me off about the xmr is the way they did the snorkels... they are far too low for any kind of deep water riding. and they arent even really snorkels, the snorks are run under the pod to like a vented box... thats alot of money to spend for a "mud ready" bike just to have to redo the snorks anyway... but you do get more bang for the buck with the XMR than you do with a stock 1000... my gut tells me that either one will make you happy.


----------



## JPs300

Well, it is *mud* ready, just not deep water ready - lol. - All the other additions are what really counts, and like I noted before, having a full warranty even w/ 30" backs is kinda nice ro have when you're forking out that kind of coin for a bike.


----------



## J2!

1000 :rev1: !!!!


----------



## Roboquad

they are giving 1000's away Facebook. 4x4x4x4xgivaway, Jan. that's my Christmas wish.


----------



## swampthing

Simple XMR!! all there is for a plus on the 1000 over the Xmr is H.P....fair enough, although you should realize that it's cheaper to do some clutching, intake, programmer and exhaust to reach the H.P of the 1000 (and still have FULL drivetrain coverage) than to buy tires, lift, snorks and clutching and still not have the low gearing as the Xmr. If ya want top end then get the 1000, if ya want a mud ready, more stable machine for playin' get the Xmr. I wouldn't trade my "Mister" for a 1000 that's for sure.......unless it is a 1000 Xmr.


----------



## Polaris425

Roboquad said:


> they are giving 1000's away Facebook. 4x4x4x4xgivaway, Jan. that's my Christmas wish.


Got all my entries in too. :rockn:


----------



## Shrek

Test drove the XMR today and for all the goodies it comes with it's obvious u get more fore your money! What I learned was the XMR is geared so that it will not wheelie out of the mud/water. The dealer explained this was to keep all 4tires on the ground for a better launch. Makes sense! But he told me about a clutch kit that runs @ $650-700 that will allow it to wheelie all day long and give it the snap of the 800 XT but keep the goodies of the XMR and the warranty! I have also heard of a snorkel kit that extends the factory snorkels to/or above the handle bars. Attaches directly to factory snorks! So... Pick up an extra shroud to cut holes in and before any warranty work is done; simply return to stock form. Just something to think about


----------



## muddaholic 09

xmr all they way.. cant go wrong with warranty...


----------



## Polaris425

I wouldn't buy that extend snork kit just make your own. Lol


----------



## JPs300

TexasDAD said:


> Test drove the XMR today and for all the goodies it comes with it's obvious u get more fore your money! What I learned was the XMR is geared so that it will not wheelie out of the mud/water. The dealer explained this was to keep all 4tires on the ground for a better launch. Makes sense! But he told me about a clutch kit that runs @ $650-700 that will allow it to wheelie all day long and give it the snap of the 800 XT but keep the goodies of the XMR and the warranty! I have also heard of a snorkel kit that extends the factory snorkels to/or above the handle bars. Attaches directly to factory snorks! So... Pick up an extra shroud to cut holes in and before any warranty work is done; simply return to stock form. Just something to think about



Nice salesmanship from the dealer, but they killed some of the off-the-line snap because they were putting 30" backs on it and wanted to lessen the likelihood of having to warranty drivetrain parts. 

Don't waste money putting any clutch kit in the factory can-am clutch. The CVTech primary can be bought for $800 to fit it and is a far better clutch than the factory one every could be. - Dalton has a pretty good write-up on it. Explains what all they change to get what out of it, then goes into explaining the short-falls of the stock can-am primary vs a better aftermarket one.


----------



## triston

Xmr 1000


----------



## adam6604

not sure why people say the xmr has no top speed. my buddy has a 800xmr. and it's goverened at 105Km/h. he does AWESOME in the muskeg here because of it's length. just if you like to ride it like a sport quad popping wheelies and such DONT get the xmr. where i can water wheelie without hassle, he has to stand on his racks to get the front end up IN WATER. if you want a pure mud bike the xmr is great. but to enjoy and have fun on i wouldnt get it. the warrenty is awesome on the xmr though. buddy wrecked his front diff within the month of owning the xmr, they replaced it ( said 2800$ worth ) without question. they have replaced everything that HE has broke ( axles, diff etc ) im very surprised by the warrenty.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I keep seeing y'all say warranty with the Xmrs is better I just bought the 1000 for 2012 and did some serious talking with my dealer about the warranty I was told by the service manager that I could do anything to the bike I wanted and as long as what broke was not linked to what I did to the bike it was covered same as the xmr. So there is no difference in the warranty unless yalls dealers are different from mine.


----------



## adam6604

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> I keep seeing y'all say warranty with the Xmrs is better I just bought the 1000 for 2012 and did some serious talking with my dealer about the warranty I was told by the service manager that I could do anything to the bike I wanted and as long as what broke was not linked to what I did to the bike it was covered same as the xmr. So there is no difference in the warranty unless yalls dealers are different from mine.


so if you put a set of 30's on it and broke axles or a diff he could link those damages to You because you put those tires on it and then you'd be out of warrenty.. can he not?


----------



## Rozzy

Over 12 guys waiting on the frame fix for the 1000's in Calgary. They have launched a bolt on over the broken frame kit. Facebook g2........ search it you will see. Can Am say's 6 Canada wide when the have over 12 so far in Calgary


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

adam6604 said:


> so if you put a set of 30's on it and broke axles or a diff he could link those damages to You because you put those tires on it and then you'd be out of warrenty.. can he not?


Yeah he could but it came with the 29.5 ol2s on it already and I'm not going bigger than that so I'm good there but what I am getting at is even the xmr with factory snorkels if it gets swamped warranty still voided the rad relocate is the only thing that warranty will cover on xmr not covered if done yourself. My bike came with everything but snorkels and a rad kit


----------



## adam6604

ahh well if you got them to put a bunch of ad-ons already it makes more sence, i thought you bought it completely stock and they said that. lol my bad!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Naw it's no good to me stock lol but I love the 1000 lots of power and it does some serious damage in the mud!


----------



## jrpro130

Good luck with BRP warranty...they will do a broken axle and thats about it. They won't even fix their Gen2 cracked frames. So I wouldn't even consider warranty when buying.

IMO, go with the 1000, I had a choice of either and I did the rene 1000...love it. My bud did the outty 1000 XT, we both love them.

The XMR the longer chassis is cool, I'm not a fan of 30" SB's, the clutching is BS, IMO you need aftermarket, and why have a 800 when you can get the 1000. I'm not a bogger or pit racer, if I was...it def wouldn't be on a MAX frame. So that wasn't an issue. I don't ride two up either...

It's not that the 1000 is the best thing since sliced bread, it's just nice new technology and you are paying prime price for a bike, why not get the newest. Aftermarket is picking up with the 1000's and IMO they are GREAT bikes. I was not so sure about em at first but got about 60 miles on mine and I'm pretty impressed. The power is unreal, very similar to an 800, but you can see the 1000 has a huge edge in torque. Just seat of the pants... like I said, I'm not a racer, I'm a rider...and XMR isn't my thing.

Maybe it's because the guys I know that have XMR want to keep their "warranty" and keep it stock but 'mud ready'...they are the same guys who are asking for help when they get water in the airbox and then brag their warranty will cover it...YEA sure buddy.

All that said, I think you are crazy not to get a 1000...but thats just me. I'm not into the max frame, rather have an outty 1000 than an XMR. I'll do snorkels/rad/tires/stereo on the 1000 and ride out!


----------



## filthyredneck

^ have to agree with this guy for most of what he said. I just bought my gade earlier this year and already have over 200 miles on it, I got the 800 because thats all they had at the time and I wanted a bike "now". I'm VERY happy with my 800, and its a gen 1 so no frame breaking issues. I did get extended warranty....dealer here tries to help their customers any way possible if theres a problem, we discussed what I wanted to do, and when it came down to it the main thing I wanted warranty for was the engine/transmission and electrical. Diffs/axles/etc i'll take care of on my dime. They said absolutely not a problem, and they have seen it since its been modded and havnt questioned anything.

That being said, if you are happy with a "stock" xmr then by all means buy it, if you want to mod it, might as well buy the less expensive bike and build it to your liking. I'm another one of those "prefer the shorter frame" guys....the max and xmr just arent for me. I've ridden both, and they are nice, but I can't ride them the way I like to ride.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby

Well everybody has been comparing the 800 Xmr and a 1000 Outty. How about a 1000 Xmr? They will be out in just a couple of months.


----------



## jrpro130

Talk about price also!

The 1000 XMR price tag is OMG!

The 1000 rene or outty is still 10,500 (for base) and you can get 12's still...

I'm just not into the XMR myself, I like doing the mods myself and not having a bike a lot of other people have


----------



## JPs300

Warranty all comes down to your dealer. - The one we use is a "BRP platinum dealer" and they get 110% ticket cost on repairs from brp, so they're quick to help on anything that could be warrantied because they make good money on the repairs. 

My buddy with the XMR is their Snap-On dealer, so we have some *good* connections there; to the point that we don't have to take the bikes in if we don't want to, they'll just get the parts for us & let us swap them(works out great for them as they can still bill the labor w/o even having to do it). Most of the few problems we've had have been smaller things(a couple diff seals, an ignition switch, etc) that would have taken more time to drag the bike into the dealer during business hours than it takes us to swap the part(s). 



I really don't see where some people have such problems getting the max chassis to wheel stand, I think it's mostly traction related & how they ride. Obviously it's not going to stand up in sugar sand, but on mud tires it's not going to hook well on pavement either. - Mine is still basically stock clutching(just a 2ndary spring atm) and will stand right up on law2's. The XMR with the CVTech will pop right up with ease anytime it will hook-up. 

I don't have any pics on pavement, but here's a little water wheelie of my junk:


----------



## jrpro130

Sorry, LMAO I'm very biased...weather it's free or not, I hate having the dealer touch my ish...just something about some under trained, snot nosed kid touching my bike ERKS me. Every time i get it back the plastics don't fit right, something else is broken, or the problem wasn't fixed.

I'll rather save my 800 some odd dollars the extended warranty costs, and go out on a limb and say that will get me through the 3-4 years of repairs the warranty would have covered. Worked out for me on the brute! And the grizzly...and the honda...and all my trucks! I guess it boils down to if you can do the work yourself.

My brute for two solid years I only burned one belt and a PVC rubber adapter, other than that I just changed the oil every other ride and put gas in it and washed it...and rode of course! Just luck of the draw, and I eliminated all the weak links (tie rods/clutch etc)


----------

